# Today my Angel Mojo left us



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Today we helped Mojo pass over to the Rainbow Bridge. Yesterday we found out he had 2 or 3 tumors and today he told me it was time. My baby boy was only 9. He just had his birthday on the 7th of this month.

I can't believe this has happened. I'm still numb.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Much Love, Prayers and Comforting Hugs for you Donna and your family.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

hugs from me and the fur gang


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna..Im so sorry.... sending love and prayers to you and your family....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure it must leave an incredible hole in your life. Warm thoughts heading your way in this very hard time.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am so sorry...


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so sorry....I was out of town all day and just read the prayer thread for Mojo and said a prayer only a few minutes ago. I will light a candle in memory of Mojo. You have my deepest sympathies.

Hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry - love to you and Mojo!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that. It must be very hard for you now. I am very sorry...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna, we love you. We love Mojo. It's so sad. I've been sad all day knowing this. I'm just so comforted you helped him go in such a warm and loving way. And wrapped in one of your afghans. I will always remember that.

Big hugs to you, Donna. You did a wonderful thing for him, and you loved him well :heartbeat


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Peaceful thoughts from all of us here.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm very sorry and wish there were words to ease your pain.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Donna, I'm very sorry to hear you had to let Mojo go 

He was well loved and I'm sorry I never got to meet him. But they way you showed so much love towards my Tuckie when we met tells me that Mojo was really loved and well taken care of.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so sorry! I will light a candle for you and Mojo.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs to you. I'm glad that your sweet Mojo didn't suffer and went knowing your love.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry for the loss of you Mojo. God speed sweet boy....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.Big hugs.RIP sweet Mojo!.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and for Mojo.


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose these wonderful pets.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so, so sorry, Donna. You did the best thing for your boy, though. It was very brave of you to make such a difficult decision.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, thought and prayers are with you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Mojo. He sounds like he was an amazing dog. He is now pain free running with all of our pups at the bridge. You gave him a great life and a great passing being unselfish to keep him with you. He is now watching over you as your angel. Rest in peace sweet Mojo.


----------



## cassidysdad (Nov 15, 2007)

*So sorry for your loss*

my prayers are with you and mojo, Cherish the great memories, they are special.

john


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

much, much love and prayers going out to you and yours.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

omg i'm so so sorry. I know it's hard as i've helped a few pass over as well but years ago. Rest sweet mojo. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

So very sorry....You are in my prayers.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about your boy! Prayers for you for gentle healing. Fly free sweet Mojo. 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear that. We all understand how you feel. I'm sure that does not make it any better, but I am at a loss for words.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. Your puppy knew that you loved him and I'm sure that he returned it 100 fold. Please accept my hugs and prayers

beth, moose and angel


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Donna, I am so very sorry to hear about Mojo .


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Hugs to you Donna! Mojo Im sure is feeling much better now!! Stay Strong!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Donna, my heartfelt condolences on your loss of precious Mojo. May the passage of time replace your heartbreak with sweet memories, although the tears will always be close by. Your boy is the newest shining star in the sky, welcomed to the Bridge by many beloved pups. I am so sorry....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very, very sorry. I know the numbness you feel. No m atter what we are never ready to let these wonderful dogs of ours leave us. Mojo is with many great goldens tonight. May he meet up with my Buck, Hunter, and Scooter.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm So Very Sorry For Your Loss. It's Never Easy To Make A Decision Like That.

Prayer's Are Being Said For You Tonight.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to read this Donna prayers thoughts and hugs coming your way!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for you 

Maggie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so very sorry to hear the sad news about Mojo.
my thoughts are with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to read that - sending you my deepest condolences. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm very sorry to here this about Mojo...my thoughts and prayers are with you. Don't worry...Mojo's watching over you...always.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your condolences. They mean a lot to Hal and I. 

Mojo will forever live in my heart and soul, never to be forgotten. He was a treasure and gift beyond life.

Rest in Peace my sweetest angel. You will always be a part on me.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh gosh, there's nothing I can say except I'm so sorry Mojo is gone. 

Tears and prayers for you and Hal.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Donna & Hal
I am so very sorry for your loss of Mojo
may your grief soon be replaced with wonderful memories and thoughts of him shall bring smiles instead of tears

cyber hugs((( )))
Heather


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. It is never easy. You did the right thing for him and that is so very hard to do because we never want to let go.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry.

God speed sweet angel Mojo............


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My heart breaks for you and your family--I'm so sorry. Please know Mojo has no pain and will wait for you to join him at the Bridge. NorCal Pack will say a special prayer for you and Mojo tonight and keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't imagine your sadness, as I have never had to experience it. Just know we care.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Big Hugs from me & the Az Golden Crew! God Speed Mojo...


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Today was a little easier until I went to the clinic to pick out an urn for Mojo. 

And today is New Year's Eve. We're going to light a candle for my handsome boy so he can be with us - in spirit.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about you loss. Mojo and all the other precious babies are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Mojo,prayers and thoughts coming your way.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a crappy time to lose your furrkid.....

I guess there is NEVER a good time..............

Many prayers from our family in SW PA to you and yours. May Mojo find peace at the Bridge....

SJ


----------

